# Leaky tri-power fuel lines



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

Just getting my car back together after having the motor rebuilt. I'll tell that story in another post after it's running. I'm almost ready to go, but I'm installing a 1966 Tri-power setup that I rebuilt over the winter, and I can't get the fuel lines to seat - they leak at the flares, almost all of them. I bought the stock '66 fuel line kit from Pontiac Tri-power, it fits fine but is spraying fuel. Possible that I over-tightened them the first time and ruined the flare fit? Is it mickey mouse to use Viton O-rings between the aluminum flare and the brass fitting? Spent my whole career working in paper mills where we have to have it running RIGHT NOW or else...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd suggest taking it back apart and checking the flares with a magnifying glass, looking for cracks or splits. If that's the problem, then you'll have to either cut them off and re-do them or replace them.
If the flares are good, then examine the fittings in the carb inlets for similar problems. It doesn't take_that much_ torque to get them to seal, or at least shouldn't. Don't try to patch them with o-rings or any other solution like that. Engine fires are very very bad....

Bear


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks, Bear. I have a couple other nagging issues with the Tri-power, so I swapped my 4-bbl on for now to get it running and will sort out the trips over the winter. Will post soon with motor news....


----------



## JNYBOY (Sep 28, 2017)

I had a gas line leaking problem with my 66 tri-power....Luckily I noticed it when checking a valve cover breather. Could have been a disaster !....One of the flared ends was cracked and had to be addressed. Redid every line connection on the tri-power with Teflon Tape, and... So far so good !!


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

Hmm, personally I don't like teflon tape on fuel lines because little bits of it can get in the fuel and mung up little passages in your carb. For the threads I prefer teflon paste. Pontiac Tripower is sending me a new fuel line, no charge, and some copper flare gaskets. Will try them and check 'em with compressed air and see how they seal.


----------

